# Castration



## sabine (Jul 3, 2009)

I was wondering if you can use bands on a buck that is more than 6 monthes old? Or do you have to wether him another way?


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

More then likely yes. If you can't fit them in a goat band then try the calf bands. A lot of people on here have done them when they were a lot older.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

I just discuss this same thing with my vet about one of my little guys....he is almost 5mths. My vet said his little sack is too big for banding and that he would not do it, so I'm taking my little guy in Wednesday and they are nuetering him like they would a pup.......I had my first two goats done the same way and they did great......cost about $75.00 per goat.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

You definately can band him - however - you will need a cattle bander. To purchase one - is about 100.00 so if you can't borrow one from a cattle rancher around you - you can always do a surgical castration for about the same price - and then there are two different ways 

1 - neuter as a dog would be - as mentioned above 

2 - they give an IM injection of meds to put them under anestesia that is reversable - Rompin - and then they can cut the bottom 3rd of the scrotum, take the testicles out, ligate the arteries, and leave the scrotum open to drain.... this is what I did with my year old boer in my yard on a tarp.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with Allison.. :wink: ....if you can get a cattle bander and get both those puppies in the band...it is possible......make sure you give him a tetnus shot ... a banamine shot ..which will help ....keep swelling down...and reduce any pain.....he will be uncomfortable for a while...... :hug:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Allison.....you are one tough do it yourself gal! I am so impressed......I wouldn't even know how to band.....I have to rely on my vet for everything!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

That is the joy of having been a vet tech for 8 years (been out of the clinic for 2 years) but having a really good friend who is a vet and her specialty is llamas so she has taught me alot - yet sends all of the goat farm calls to me or calls for my opinion on some things.... LOL!

She keeps asking me when I am going to go to vet school so she can refer everything to me! LOL!


----------



## powderhooves (Jan 30, 2009)

I banded 11 little buckings this year. Before banding I injected 3 small shots of lidocaine into the scrotum. I would recommend this as it was so easy on the little fellers.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My mom banded a 2 year old nigi buck with a regular bander, opened the band up, slipped in one then the other, band settle where it should and those big boys dropped off within 4 weeks. The only thing she did was coat him with blu kote when the band started going through. He's still alive too, this was 7 years ago.


----------

